# Y egua Report 2/25/15



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Not much different than my last few reports. Other than the change in the weather. Air temp had warmed up to the high 40's and the sin came out. Made it down to the creek after work again. Arrived about 5:00. Water was fairly clear with a slow flow to it. Picked up 5 from the first stop pretty quick, decided to move to where I had been having some pretty good action the past few trips. Met up with the only other fella out there and we fished together till well after dark. I believe between the 2 of us we took home around 30 fish including a couple nice crappie. I kept all my legal fish and made it home with 16 whites. Same bait and presentation as before.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the report. I've always wanted to hit Lake Somerville, but for one reason or another, was never able to. I hear the hybrids are big there.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Is it worth the time to go up there without a yak or small boat?


----------



## 4x4Active (Mar 8, 2014)

WilliamH said:


> Is it worth the time to go up there without a yak or small boat?


You dont need a kayak but its better if you bring them so you dont have to stay in one place. A wader would benefit a lots tho since you can go further. Also depend on which park you fish. I usually fish at Rocky Creek and you can go very far with wader. When we were there in 2014. Around 40ish fish each time bank fishing.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

All of my reports have been walking in and bank fishing near Irwin's Bridge


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

What I always like bout the creek you keep seeing the next hole as a better one. Then suddenly you realize how far you've gone and to lug the fish back to truck (fine for you youngins). Its great when the wind is howling as you're always protected but expect to slip and slide at times as I've seen lots of wet feet. Enjoy it while its hot and keep posting.


----------



## jerrybbc (Sep 9, 2013)

I haven't made a trip out to somerville in the past 2 yrs I do miss the creeks and lots good times out there. Moving from 1 hole to another you get way out there then the long heavy walk back to the truck some times with headlamps in the evening. A few times it was so cold the you could hear the ice cracking on the wet line as you slowly reeled the wet line would freeze. I am going to try to make a trip next weekend and see how it goes


----------



## BSchulte (Apr 21, 2014)

jerrybbc said:


> I haven't made a trip out to somerville in the past 2 yrs I do miss the creeks and lots good times out there. Moving from 1 hole to another you get way out there then the long heavy walk back to the truck some times with headlamps in the evening. A few times it was so cold the you could hear the ice cracking on the wet line as you slowly reeled the wet line would freeze. I am going to try to make a trip next weekend and see how it goes


I know the feeling. I always make a weekend trip of it. One year got caught in a late norther. All along the bank of the cove the water was iced over in the am. We found a few stubborn fish up nails creek still biting. Needless to say, it wasn't our best year.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Beaux said:


> All of my reports have been walking in and bank fishing near Irwin's Bridge


Are you catching them down or upstream from the bridge? I went recently downstream and just about got skunked.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Both up and down stream. Usually start up and work my way down. I went today after work. Started around 5 and fished till well after dark. Only brought home 12 today, mostly males, and a couple large females.


----------

